# Hawg Fest 2010



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

We are sorry to have to announce that there will be no Hawg Fest in 2010

Some life changes within the staff here at OGF just won't permit us to devote the time and resources necessary to continue this event.

To all of you who participated, volunteered and supported the Hawg Fest for the last 6 years, we thank you. It was only through all of you and your support that the Hawg Fest was able to grow to become the best walleye tournament on Lake Erie.

We have been very active over the past year in negotiations with two other groups that were very interested in taking over the Hawg Fest. OGF would have still been involved but in a different capacity. Unfortunately, while both groups really wanted to take ownership of the Hawg Fest, in the end neither felt they had the resources to run an event of this size. Our door is still open to any groups that would like to and are capable of taking over the Hawg Fest in the future.

It has been a great six years for us. We hope you all enjoyed it as much as we did.

Thanks again,

OGF Staff


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

that bites!!! look forward to it every year!!! i can understand though as it must be a huge task to pull that off!!! thanks for the past years efforts!! we ALL had fun while it lasted!!! anyone up for a mini "fest"?? fall wont be the same without the fest and plantation!!!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Mini-Fest would be fun.

Something like

$25 per boat, 100% payback, fish out of any launch you want,, no lines in the water prior to 7:30. Must have fish back to the Plantation by 5:00 PM.


That would be a fun weekend, and I would actually get to fish.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

you guys musta known i was taking the top spot this year, the big check and knew id never let ya live it down....thanks, just thanks!!



JK sorry to hear this news, but being in it for several years all i can say is THANK YOU, it was the one week i really looked forward to every year. i think everyone whose ever been to HF or fished HF knows it was a monumental event that took lot of planning and effort. you guys did a great job and im sad to see it go.


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

All I can say is wow. News that is truly hard to swallow. We considered fishing from May to September practice.

Thanks for the memories, they will last a life time. 

Dave


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Fall won't be the same without HawgFest. It was great way to close out the summer.

I still have the house rented at the Plantation for the third week of September. Maybe I'll go up, fry some fish, and throw it into Lake Erie as an offering to the GODZ for the tourney to return. Maybe I'll dump a bottle of Firewater into as well, on Harley's behalf.

Filling 105 places in 40 hours has to be some kind of record, somewhere. That goes to show how the people felt about this tourney.

Hats off to Kim and crew for doing the incredible job they did on this event in years past. It will most likely never be out done in our lifetimes.

All of the coordinators, volunteers, and organizers should be proud of themselves. HawgFest set the standard by which all other tournaments will be judged.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

Sad to heard it go. Do I hear a hetfest fall edtion. Just kidding Het.


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Het summed it up pretty good in that last reply!! I would like to thank Kim and all the other people involved for the great memories that this tourney has given us..


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

Having only fished Hawgfest the last two years, it was by far the most anticipated day of fishing of the year. Clammering for an entry last year was fun in itself. It will be missed and hope that it may one day return.


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

wow sad to see it go as well, I for sure will miss the party down at the end of the lane---good times and great folks!

Thanks to the OGF guys who ran a top notch tournament!


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

I guess I enlisted after the 09 Hawg fest so Im not too sure what it was or how it worked. A little in put would be nice.
It sounds like it is a lot of work to put this together, and I know OGF lost a great member that put 1000% into this Hawg Fest thing.

I guess Im just wondering what Hawg Fest was/is all about.

a little help please????


----------



## CMFish51 (Apr 14, 2004)

Check out http://www.vermilionhawgfest.com/

or read any of the other threads in this section of OGF. Was a great tourney with many of the great sticks on lake erie. We've learned a lot with the guys who've been fishing in this event for the past 6 years.


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

I have the boat running better now than the last 3 years. Would have been nice to be able to take advantage of it the Hawg Fest. Me and my crew love to end summer with it. I hope that somehow next year it can happen!


----------



## Dazed and Confused (Aug 31, 2004)

Wow,sad news indeed.Obamanation seems to be effecting everyone,and now it has killed the Hawg Fest.

Sorry for your loss guys,you truely were a class act.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

There is no political blame to assign for the Hawg Fest stopping this year.

We have lost no members or staff that were involved in the Hawg Fest in any way.

We do however have lives beyond OGF, families, real jobs that pay the bills.

We were not able to devote this year the vast amount of time and energy to the neccesary planning and preperation to ensure the continueing quality of event we all strive to acheive and most have come to expect, especially the OGF staff.

This event was never about money, after all of our travel, hotel expenses, etc, it was certainly not our future retirement fund. 

This event was always about providing an opportunity for people that share the same passion for fishing to get together for the weekend and have a good time with a little competitive element to enhance the fun.

The Hawg Fest by design was to offer to the fishing public an event that was not available to them with the existing tourney circuits. Most circuits were having trouble attracting participants and for the most part still are. Most circuits are competitive first, fisherman friendly second.

The Hawg Fest format was very successful and introduced a lot of anglers to a different competitive environment than what was available to them. 

The success of the Hawg Fest can be seen with now other tournaments adopting a similar format. I think it great to see fisherman being offered what they all seem to enjoy.

We will miss doing the Hawg Fest for sure, but primarily it's the people and all of the fun of that weekend that we will miss. We will not miss the huge number of hours required in preparation that built the Hawg Fest to what we believe was the best event on Erie.

2011?

See you all on the water.

Kim


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

You ended your last post with 2011? So any chance of a Hawg Fest 2011? Sorry had to ask?
Angler ss


----------

